# Iubita si iubitu



## mikasa_90

_I want to understand that:

Iubita means gyrlfriend and iubitu boyfriend?
_


----------



## robbie_SWE

mikasa_90 said:


> _I want to understand that:_
> 
> _Iubita means gyrlfriend and iubitu boyfriend?_


 
*Iubită* can mean "girlfiend" and *iubit* can mean "boyfriend". _Iubit_ is also an adjective meaning "loved". I personally prefer to say *amor* (like _amorul meu_), but that's just me.

 robbie


----------



## mikasa_90

Multumesc Robbie.


----------



## Zamolxis

I thought I'd go more in details on this as it might interest others as well.

So this would be a more complete picture: 

*Prietenă *= (female) friend or girlfriend
*Prieten* = (male) friend or boyfriend
(the meaning can be confusing, as it ranges from the most innocent friendship to very intimate relationships)

*Iubită *= beloved, refering to the girlfriend 
*Iubit *= beloved, refering to the boyfriend 

*Iubita *= the beloved (girlfriend)
*Iubitul *= the beloved (boyfriend) - _this is sometimes (incorrectly) spelled *Iubitu*, hence the word in the thread title_

*Iubita mea* = my love, my beloved (girlfriend)
*Iubitul meu *= my love, my beloved (boyfriend)

All the above have gender forms as you can see and they also suggest that the two are not yet married.

But we also have:

*Iubirea mea = *my love - _same as the above, but gender neutral and can be used after marriage as well_

*Dragostea mea *= my love - _gender neutral, can be used to address the one you love before, but also after marriage_

*Amorul meu *= my love - _gender neutral and can be used also after marriage like the above; only difference is that it's more classy than classic, more posh than traditional. For some it might suggest even more closeness, while for others actually a not very deep love, sometimes superficial._

_- - -_

And now less technical and more practical, if you are a foreigner wanting to seduce a Romanian (boy or girl), any of these three will sound equally romantic coming from you:
*- Amorul meu*
*- Dragostea mea*
*- Iubirea mea*

I would have a slight preference for one of the last two (any of them), but as you can see robbie_SWE above prefers the first. See how he/she reacts to each of them. Maybe even ask which one he/she prefers. 

If you use the format *Iubita mea* / *Iubitul meu *that often implies (but not necessarily means) that your relation is already a step further than exchanging romantic messages over the net. Often suggests that you are already together, possibly in a stable relationship even. This is both romantic, but also defining the social relation between the two of you.

*Prietena mea* /* Prietenul meu* on the other hand, mainly defines the relationship between the two. Something like "we're going out together, and maybe consider a serious relationship". It can be that the two are in a serious and/or passionate relation, but they just want to avoid emphasizing that in public. So it's not really romantic (but neither the opposite). More neutral let's say; maybe a more appropriate term to use in official situations for example.


----------



## robbie_SWE

Zamolxis said:


> <...>
> 
> And now less technical and more practical, if you are a foreigner wanting to seduce a Romanian (boy or girl), any of these three will sound equally romantic coming from you:
> *- Amorul meu*
> *- Dragostea mea*
> *- Iubirea mea*
> 
> I would have a slight preference of any of the last two, but as you can see robbie_SWE above prefers the first. See how he/she reacts to each of them. Maybe even ask which one he/she prefers.
> 
> If you use the format *Iubita mea* / *Iubitul meu *that often implies (but not necessarily means) that your relation is already a step further than exchanging romantic messages over the net. Often suggests that you are already together, possibly in a stable relationship even. This is both romantic, but also defining the social relation between the two of you.
> 
> *Prietena mea* /* Prietenul meu* on the other hand, mainly defines the relationship between the two. Something like "we're going out together, and maybe consider a serious relationship". It can be that the two are in a serious and/or passionate relation, but they just want to avoid emphasizing that in public. So it's not really romantic (but also not the opposite). More neutral let's say; maybe a more appropriate term to use in official situations for example.


 
Brilliantly put Zamolxis!

Now I'm curious to know which one you prefer! 

The reason why I prefer *amorul meu* is because Romanian phrases that deal with love are so ambivalent! _Amorul meu_ strikes me as being "more" sincere (even if it might be a bit posh ).

 robbie


----------



## Zamolxis

robbie_SWE said:


> Now I'm curious to know which one you prefer!


Between "dragostea mea" and "iubirea mea"? Any. Maybe it wasn't clear in my post so I rephrased it a bit now. The difference between the two is too small to make a choice. Maybe "iubirea" would be a preferred in normal situations, though "dragostea" said with passion can sound even better sometimes.

As far as "amorul meu" is concered, the story is a bit more complicated. We first lost the word in Romanian, with "dragoste" & "iubire" taking its place, and then it came back during the 19th century I guess, as neologism from French. Because of this, there are various perceptions of the word:

- some find it exotic in a good way. It makes it sexy, romantic, etc.

- some find it more specifically related to romantic love (unlike the other two, which can also refer to love for your mother, a friend, a book, your country etc)

- some find it though exotic in a negative way. Some feel it refers to a more frivolous love (maybe due to the fact that it comes from French). Or even a more superficial love, as before it was used more by the posh people, and of course the perception among the low classes was that rich/posh people often have relations more based on money than on true love.

Depends probably on the generation, social class and place of growing up. I am let's say a middle class guy from Bucharest, and I can say that most of _my_ friends of the same generation (born late 70's) would rather avoid using "amorul meu" due to its mixed connotation, but would also not reject it. I'd personally use it only in private, and only as alternate to the others, for variation and because I like to call 'my love' in all possible romantic ways I can think of.


----------



## CriHart

robbie_SWE said:


> *Iubită* can mean "girlfiend" and *iubit* can mean "boyfriend". _Iubit_ is also an adjective meaning "loved". I personally prefer to say *amor* (like _amorul meu_), but that's just me.
> 
> robbie



wow, robbie, you say "amorul meu"? sounds funny, but also cute.


----------



## mikasa_90

In italian is : Amore mio  as the same with Romanian


----------



## robbie_SWE

CriHart said:


> wow, robbie, you say "amorul meu"? sounds funny, but also cute.


 
You're making me blush . I'm a real rebel when it comes to Romanian words and phrases (you should here me talk )! 

I prefer it because "_iubita_" is used by too many, "_amorul meu_" is kind of unique. The phrase is also recognised by most Romance-speaking people in the world, making it more intelligible. 

 robbie


----------



## CriHart

robbie_SWE said:


> You're making me blush . I'm a real rebel when it comes to Romanian words and phrases (you should here me talk )!
> 
> I prefer it because "_iubita_" is used by too many, "_amorul meu_" is kind of unique. The phrase is also recognised by most Romance-speaking people in the world, making it more intelligible.
> 
> robbie




From now on we'll be 2 to use it. Sounds very-very well


----------

